# Buckle up time for a ride to town



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2017)

"Please buckle up and put your tray tables and seat backs in the upright position we will probably be hitting the brakes and stopping a few times. Thank you for traveling with LML road trips and we hope you enjoy  the ride."

Our 1st stop is for a Yote that let us get a few shots.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2017)

Our next stop is on the way home but they's out there aways ya got to look hard but I'll zoom some for ya


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2017)

Oops another one but a long ways out but had to stop and  shoot anyways.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2017)

Hang on we got to stop but also turn around at the main road and the ranch road towards home, need to swing around so I can just mush out the driverside window and not spook them


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh if you'll look out the rightside you can see aircraft large and small  flying  together


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh wait 2 bucks in a gravel pit guess we better stop one more time. 

I hope you folks have enjoyed your ride to town and back , Thank you for takin LML road trips


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice shots! And you are certainly blessed to live in such a beautiful part of the country.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 5, 2017)

LML Roadtrips never fails to provide entertainment!  Nice captures Mike!


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2017)

great pics...


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Sep 5, 2017)

Enjoyed the ride, that is some purty country.


----------



## carver (Sep 10, 2017)

Great shooting Mike


----------



## rip18 (Sep 11, 2017)

Very productive ride!  Great to see 'em again!


----------

